# Onkyo TX-SR305?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm buying an SR605 for my theater but I also need something for my TV in the living room. I understand the 605 is still really just mid-range but I think it's overkill for the living room. I'd like to get something less expensive. Actually, I'd like to stick with my Yamaha RXV but the TV is mounted on a stone fireplace and I only have an HDMI cable run through the wall to come out above the hearth though the stone. Obviously, I'm a big fan of the 605's ability to switch/convert all input signals - including analog - to the HDMI output, but can't seem to find any information or reviews on the 305 that tell me if it can do the same thing. Anyone here know?

Thanks for any help!

Andy


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

According to Onkyo the 304 does not do HDMI upconversion... I've not seen the 305 yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Sonny. Where did you find that info on the 304? I've been reading all the specs on the 305 and I may just be looking over the relevant information. Thanks - Andy


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

oops... that was supposed to be "does not" do HDMI upconversion.... sorry about that.

I just went to Onkyo's site under Receivers and clicked on the model and then features.

It appears you would have to step up to the 605 to get full HDMI upconversion. :huh:


----------

